# Which zone should I go for?



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I was tunred down for my first choice which was the Gackle Streeter area and received the blue form back from the state, which gives me first chance at the tags left over.....I am still in the hunt for a buck and was wondering (with 3 zones left with buck tags) which would be the best area to hunt?
Zones are 4F with 102 tags left,3F1 with 25 tags left, and2L with61.

I was wondering if anyone new land access or if the areas are worth my time? ANY help would be appreciated?

Mav...


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Whatever you do,don't apply for 2L.Abuddy of mine applied there a few years back, and couldnt get on any land.It is darn near impossible, according to him,and only one landowner allowed him to walk a tree row.Is 4F in the badlands?lots of public land out there.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Mav, 2L would be tough unless you know somebody. There are alot of big boys there though. LOTS!!! Magnum


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

4F doesnt have much public land. And the whitetails are really dinky. It like hunting antelope out there, no Crp just pasture land. The whitetails use fence rows to get from point A to point B. Its kinda funny to watch.


----------



## big_k105 (Jul 19, 2004)

i am also going to same do not go to 2L as i live only 10 miles from there and a few years back was getting an extra doe tag for that unit and we had a hard time getting on land and we knew people up there. there where a few that let us but it was more cause we had doe tags and no bucks. so it was alittle easier but on alot of the land we where not allowed to walk only drive by and if we saw something we could shot it and go out and get it. but yeah this area is posted up tight


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm just curious, If you like to hunt whitetails why don't you hunt Minn or Wisconsin? There is lots of public land with big bucks and you can buy a tag over the counter. Or is that plan B?


----------



## big_k105 (Jul 19, 2004)

personally the $ 136.00 price tag of a non resident goin to mn to hunt kind of says no thats ok i will stay in ND


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

But if you can't get a tag its a still a good option and not that far for you guys.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

You mean the great MN and WI man hunts?? no thanks. I would rather live another year and wait for a ND Buck tag than risk my life on public land in those two states.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've hunted there for 35 years no problems with dangerous situations. I do make a point of getting in my stand way before light and staying there until after it gets dark if I don't get one that day, to minimize exposure to errant idiots. If you hunt the big northern woods and get a good distance from the roads its pretty fun, most Cheeseheads are too lazy to get more than a 1/2 mile off the road : :lol: . They have a great bow season the first week of november bucks are running all over....I love it


----------



## big_k105 (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah the thought that i could be killed over there and the big price tage makes me want to stay and hunt here  but it would be fun if i knew ppl who hunted in MN but i dont so its another reason i wouldnt hunt there and the main one


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This is the perfect forum for finding a hunting buddy over there with some experience , you have more chance of getting struck by lightning than shot I wouldn't worry about it. Wear orange and use a little common sense. I hunt all over the country and have a blast doing it, deer hunting is deer hunting so you really could so anywhere on the national forests and find some fun


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Bobm said:


> you have more chance of getting struck by lightning than shot I wouldn't worry about it.


tell that to the guy that got shot out of his own treestand or the girl that got her white horse shot while on it. I'd skip a year too to avoid that nonsense.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

So get into bow hunting and go during that season the hunting is better anyway. What happened to the guy that shot somone in his tree stand ?thats not an accident and he should be in prison same with the horse incident people and horses don't look like deer. Falling down and have a gun discharge is an accident. We have the same problem down here but we prosecute them. 10 years ago in Georgia you got in more trouble for shooting a turkey out of season than you did shooting a hunter. The hunters got together and got that changed. I do agree that rifle deer hunting is the most dangerous form of hunting after turkey hunting. It takes planning to minimize the risk. Thats why I like to get to my stand in the dark and I let other hunters know I'm there when they approach my area. Maybe your right there really are a lot of idiots out there. Is noone ever shot in ND?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

At least five people hunting pheasants in North Dakota this season have been injured in accidental shootings, state officials said.

Three victims were hospitalized, but there were no fatalities, said Bob Timian, a state Game and Fish Department game warden supervisor in Dickinson.

Three injuries came when shooters hit a hunting partner while tracking a bird in flight. Two other hunters accidentally shot themselves in the feet while pulling a loaded shotgun out of a vehicle.

Only one of the accidents involved North Dakotans. Officials said Randy Peterson, 48, accidentally shot Mark Peterson, 39, on Oct. 18 in Grant County. Both men are from Jamestown.

Jim Carter, the department's hunter education supervisor, said all five injuries happened in the afternoon, "when hunters have eaten their lunch and are tired, and their reflexes are shot."

The state averages 12 hunting accidents per year. North Dakota's last fatal hunting accident was in November 2000.

I looked for myself, Pretty good safety record, is it legal to transport a loaded gun in ND. I bet they were road hunting.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You can't have one in the chamber, but it's legal to have them in the mag.


----------



## big_k105 (Jul 19, 2004)

the guy that shot the horse with a girl on it was a really old man that probably should have retired from hunting a few years back i guess. but this is just what i heard.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

Have to laugh at the getting shot in minnesota or wisconsin thing..lol.. Things happen. 1 bad apple ruins the whole basket i guess.. Anyways, I am originally from minnesota and a superb state to hunt whitetails in. I hunt there every year and have never been in a hairy situation except getting chased by a moose. other than that , the closest hunters from my shack is over a mile.. 
Any where you go, there is a chance of bad things happening. The worst state i have ever hunted is nebraska. I was rained on by pellets 4 different times in 2 years. That will get your blood pumping..

Good luck this season and be safe.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Statistically you're far more likely to be killed driving to work! Wisconsin has a great deer hunt and the nothern half of it is covered with lots of excellent public land.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

In 1988 I was playing college football in the NAIA national playoffs during the opening day of deer season in Lacross WI.

Unfortunatly my leg was shattered in the game I was taken to the emergency room which was full of people wearing blaze orange, they were crying and hugging each other. I sat in the emergency room for what seemed like forever and I never did get to see a doctor I asked the nurses what was going on they told me there was three different hunting accidents where people had been shot.

They finally took me to x-ray confirmed my leg was broken they imobilized it and sent me on my way back to good ol North Dakota on the team bus with a shattered leg. I had surgery the next monday and I have never been back to WI since.


----------

